# Card Counting and other Blackjack systems



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone else here know how to do it? And what system do you use?

Personally I use a combination of the Hi-Lo system, Ace counting and the Optimized moves (split 8s, hit on 11 or less etc.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 5, 2009)

Isn't card counting illegal?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

No, but it's frowned upon by casinos. They're allowed to bar you from playing for any reason.


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2009)

It's also relatively worthless without a perfect system and a big bankroll.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

Mhm, tis correct. I've never done it in a casino, I'm only 15.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

Kian's right, casinos these days play with several decks at a time, and don't play through the whole deck, in order to minimize the effect that card counting can have.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

Incorrect. They have to play through the whole deck, it's the rules of blackjack -.-. And you just convert to a true count from a running count -.-


----------



## Muesli (Dec 5, 2009)

(Most)Casinos use a shoe of 2 decks, randomly shuffled. Some casinos even discard all cards that have been used into a bin next to the dealer. When the shoe is finished, another one is brought and that bin emptied of cards that are recycled into another shoe.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 5, 2009)

I love card counting... too bad I suck at it. I learned counting from the book "The Mensa Guide to Blackjack". For a while, I decided to switch to the KO system because I didn't want to have to convert to a true count. I now realize that division isn't very hard. Oddly enough, I haven't even finished memorizing basic strategy charts.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Incorrect. They have to play through the whole deck, it's the rules of blackjack -.-. And you just convert to a true count from a running count -.-



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Card_counting#Countermeasures

- Decreasing penetration, the percentage of the cards dealt before a shuffle.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 5, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Isn't card counting illegal?



No, it's just frowned upon...like masterbating in an airplane.


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't card counting illegal?
> ...



-I'm pretty sure that's illegal too.
-Yeah maybe after 9/11 when everybody got so sensitive.


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 5, 2009)

I think it's funny that card counting is something that is illegal or even "frowned upon" That would be like if being able to solve a Rubik's cube was illegal. If you're smart enough to do it, then why is that wrong?


----------



## blade740 (Dec 5, 2009)

CubeWoRm said:


> I think it's funny that card counting is something that is illegal or even "frowned upon" That would be like if being able to solve a Rubik's cube was illegal. If you're smart enough to do it, then why is that wrong?



Because a casino is set up to make money, not lose it. If there's a way to "beat the house" at any game, the house is either going to a) change the rules, or b) stop playing the game.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 6, 2009)

Bloody hell, it's not illegal. Casinos are just out to make money. They CAN kick you out for it. It's private property.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 6, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Bloody hell, it's not illegal. Casinos are just out to make money. They CAN kick you out for it. It's private property.



That's because as PEZ said, it's just like masturbating on an airplane.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> krazedkat said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell, it's not illegal. Casinos are just out to make money. They CAN kick you out for it. It's private property.
> ...


Actually, that would be indecent exposure and therefore illegal.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2009)

Casinos are interesting. They try to make it seem like a great place to play fair games of luck, and yet they kick people out if they're doing too well. It's kind of a mystery to me why they are as staggeringly popular as they are.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Casinos are interesting. They try to make it seem like a great place to play fair games of luck, and yet they kick people out if they're doing too well. It's kind of a mystery to me why they are as staggeringly popular as they are.


One more go.

Oh, go on. One more.

Last go now.

Yes! I might win some more next time

Repeat until you get dizzy.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Casinos are interesting. They try to make it seem like a great place to play fair games of luck, and yet they kick people out if they're doing too well. It's kind of a mystery to me why they are as staggeringly popular as they are.
> ...



Right, but it's not like a casino is the only place to gamble. There are lotteries, friendly games, online gambling, and so on, and most of those won't throw you out if you're doing too well. But casinos will.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


It's the social feeling. If you have real live people to play with it's more fun. Using real money also adds that extra sting to the game. The Casinos in Vegas have an electric atmosphere.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 6, 2009)

As we're not actually supposed to be talking about the legality of card counting, or masturbating on an airplane, I'm just going to go ahead and say that I can count, use the Hi-lo method, and I suck at it. See? Perfectly on-topic.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 6, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Casinos are interesting. They try to make it seem like a great place to play fair games of luck, and yet they kick people out if they're doing too well. It's kind of a mystery to me why they are as staggeringly popular as they are.



Two words: free drinks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 6, 2009)

Here and here. It look's like the real question is where it's happening.


----------



## Kian (Dec 6, 2009)

blade740 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Casinos are interesting. They try to make it seem like a great place to play fair games of luck, and yet they kick people out if they're doing too well. It's kind of a mystery to me why they are as staggeringly popular as they are.
> ...



I guess some people might be swayed by free watered down drinks that you only continue to get if you tip your waitress, but it doesn't seem like the big reason 

Honestly, qq, because the risk of gambling is just a whole lot of fun. It's not like they're kicking out the average tourist, just a few people there to beat the system. I have been to Atlantic City and played the tables many times and I understand why it's addicting to some people. It's popular because the games and the risk are just so much fun.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 6, 2009)

I play private games. (Friendly)


----------



## Innocence (Dec 6, 2009)

Spoiler here for legal reasons.


Spoiler






Topic said:


> Masturbating on an airplane due to some idiots with stupid examples.








krazedkat said:


> I play private games. (Friendly)



I have a strange mind.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, you do -.-


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 6, 2009)

Question: does anyone have their own, personal, system?


----------

